# Das Fell über die Ohren ziehen



## Altair76

I've seen this idiom given two different meanings in various online and irl publications, and also in usage.

I found this sentence and translation in Obama's book: "Das ist es, was selbst die liberalsten Journalisten von ihren konservativen Gegenstücken unterscheidet – die Bereitschaft, auch Politikern im eigenen Lager das Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen." The original English is this: "This is what separates even the most liberal writers from their conservative counterparts— the willingness to flay politicians on their own side."

Consistent with this usage, "to flay" (i.e. to brutally whip, pull the skin off of, etc) is the definition given in certain online sources, e.g.

jdm das Fell über die Ohren ziehen | Übersetzung Englisch-Deutsch

This flies in the face of what I had previously been told was the meaning of the idiom, namely "to pull the wool over someone's eyes," i.e. to fool them, e.g.:

ER HAT MIR DAS FELL ÜBER DIE OHREN GEZOGEN. - Translation in English - bab.la

My book "Guide To German Idioms" provides this definition and even gives this example:  "Den Händler hielt ich für ehrlich, aber er hat mir gehörig das Fell über die Ohren gezogen."

Any clarification on what this idiom actually means?


----------



## JClaudeK

Altair76 said:


> Any clarification on what this idiom actually means?





> sich das Fell über die Ohren ziehen lassen:  sich ausnutzen /  übervorteilen / betrügen   lassen





Altair76 said:


> This flies in the face of what I had previously been told was the meaning of the idiom, namely "to pull the wool over someone's eyes," i.e. to fool them, e.g.:




The translation is wrong (false friend!), I think.


----------



## Frieder

Let's say A has a fur which B wants to strip off A but A won't let him. There are two ways for B to achieve his goal: Trick or treat. Either B convinces A to give up the fur in return for ... whatever B promised him. Or B takes it from A forcibly. In any case A won't have any fur left on him: "Ihm/ihr wurde das Fell über die Ohren gezogen". It doesn't matter whether it was by trick (like the merchant) or by force (like the journalist).


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> The translation is obviously wrong


Für mich kann es beides bedeuten: jemanden betrügen oder jemandem physischen Schaden zufügen (Drohung des Vaters: "Ich zieh dir gleich das Fell über die Ohren, Bürschchen!"). Das kann natürlich auch immer bildlich gemeint sein. Wenn ein Journalist einen Politiker aus den "eigenen Reihen" hart angeht, dann zieht er ihm auch sozusagen das Fell über die Ohren.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Er mich kann es beides bedeuten: jemanden betrügen oder jemandem physischen Schaden zufügen


Ich kenne den Ausdruck nur mit der Bedeutung "jemanden betrügen".

cf.:
jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen
und hier
(jemandem) das Fell über die Ohren ziehen - Synonyme bei OpenThesaurus


----------



## Altair76

Thanks. This seems to be a situation where different native Germans have a different idea of what the idiom means. And since there's considerable overlap between the two, it's easy to see how this could be the case.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wiktionary


> *das Fell über die Ohren ziehen*
> 
> (idiomatic) to pull the wool over someone's eyes [+dative]






Altair76 said:


> a different idea of what the idiom means


All sources (#2 & 5) give the same meaning: to decieve so.


----------



## Altair76

JClaudeK said:


> all sources (#5) give the same meaning


I have to say that the literal meaning of the idiom does suggest deception- if you pull fur over someone's ears you're trying to make sure they get a wrong impression of a situation. Same with pulling the wool over someone's eyes.


----------



## JClaudeK

One more source:
jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen = betrügen - Englisch gesucht: Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Forum - leo.org
jmdm. das Fell über die Ohren ziehen - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch


----------



## Frieder

Altair76 said:


> the literal meaning of the idiom does suggest deception


I think not. If you want to eat a rabbit you'll have to get rid of its fur first. Our ancestors did this by cutting the fur open at the hind legs and stomach and literally pulling it upwards and off _over the ears_.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> I think not. If you want to eat a rabbit you'll have to get rid of its fur first. Our ancestors did this by cutting the fur open at the hind legs and stomach and literally pulling it upwards and off _over the ears_.


I saw this when I was a child. It was a tradition in the villages and small towns where I was born.

The default meaning (without context) of "das Fell über die Ohren ziehen" is "jemanden betrügen, wobei derjenige starken materiellen Verlust erleidet" - "to betray somebody". (as the most of the others understand it, too.)

In special context it might be used metaphorically rather than as idiom.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> he default meaning (without context) of "das Fell über die Ohren ziehen" is "jemanden betrügen, wobei derjenige starken materiellen Verlust erleidet" - "to betray somebody".


Yes, I fully agree. That is the fundamental meaning.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> I think not. If you want to eat a rabbit you'll have to get rid of its fur first.


cf.:


> jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen  (1. _salopp; _jemanden übervorteilen, betrügen. [....]  eigentlich = einem Schaf nicht bloß die Wolle abscheren, sondern es schlachten und ihm dann das Fell gänzlich [über Kopf und Ohren] abziehen)
> Duden
> Fell


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> The default meaning (without context) of "das Fell über die Ohren ziehen" is "jemanden betrügen, wobei derjenige starken materiellen Verlust erleidet" - "to betray somebody". (as the most of the others understand it, too.)


Interesting. This meaning is completely new to me. I only know this one:


Frieder said:


> Für mich kann es beides bedeuten: jemanden betrügen oder jemandem physischen Schaden zufügen (Drohung des Vaters: "Ich zieh dir gleich das Fell über die Ohren, Bürschchen!").


----------



## Hutschi

It is an idiom. Idioms may change. I think it depends also on region and how often it is used.


> (Drohung des Vaters: "Ich zieh dir gleich das Fell über die Ohren, Bürschchen!").



I understand this but did not know it until now.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> I think it depends also on region and how often it is used.


I have no idea why there is this difference and I wouldn't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Hutschi

There is a nearly synonyme  phrase:

Jemanden über den Löffel balbieren.

I thougt it has the same root because Löffel=ears of a hare in slang, but it came from barber.
I just found that it is also "über den Löffel barbieren". Löffel is a tool of a barber.

The meaning of the phrase is also Jemanden (mit List) betrügen.

I think we can say in fitting context:

Jemanden das Fell über die Ohren ziehen=Jemanden über den Löffel balbieren. It does not mean "jemandem physischen Schaden zufügen."


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> (Drohung des Vaters: "Ich zieh dir gleich das Fell über die Ohren, Bürschchen!")


My father would have said in such a situation: "Du kriegst gleich ein paar hinter die Löffel". (Here: Löffel=Ohren)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> My father would have said in such a situation: "Du kriegst gleich ein paar hinter die Löffel". (Here: Löffel=Ohren)


That is weaker.


----------



## Hutschi

I am in doubt. He never would have done: "Das Fell über die Ohren ziehen". (eine leere, eher spaßige Drohung, eher augenzwinkernd)
It does not matter here that he did not use this phrase. What does it really mean in case of "Drohung des Vaters"? Is there any father who would have done it?
---
Ein paar hinter die Löffel=Ohrfeigen=eine Schelle was a real thing. It did really hurt. So this is  stronger in my experience.

---
Today it is not done anymore so there is no big difference.

Edit: Experiences


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Du kriegst gleich ein paar hinter die Löffel". (Here: Löffel=Ohren)


Oder:
"Ich ziehe dir gleich die Ohren/ Löffel lang."



berndf said:


> I have no idea why there is this difference and I wouldn't jump to conclusions.


Meiner Meinung nach wurden da (in gewissen Gegenden? / von manchen Leuten) die zwei Redewendungen "jdm. das Fell über die Ohren ziehen" und "jdm. die Ohren/ Löffel langziehen" vermischt/ durcheinandergebracht.


----------



## Hutschi

By the way: "Die Löffel langziehen" was a real thing. ("An den Ohren ziehen" war früher eine Erziehungsmethode.)

Das Durcheinanderwürfeln von Redewendungen geschieht, wenn sie nur selten verwendet werden. Das kann bis zur entgegengesetzten Bedeutung führen, wie bei "Klar wie Klosbrühe" = absolut klar, glasklar, not any doubt. Many understand it today as "absolut unklar" - not clear in any way.
---

This was the reason why I can imaging a change of meaning in some regions. It just always happened.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach wurden da (in gewissen Gegenden? / von manchen Leuten) die zwei Redewendungen "jdm. das Fell über die Ohren ziehen" und "jdm. die Ohren/ Löffel langziehen" vermischt/ durcheinandergebracht.


Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dafür sind die Bedeutungen zu unterschiedlich. _Jemanden das Fell über die Ohren ziehen_ ist dramatisch stärker und brutaler. Vorbild der Redewendung ist ganz offenbar das häuten eines erlegten Tieres.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Vorbild der Redewendung ist ganz offenbar das häuten eines erlegten Tieres.



Ja eben. Welcher Vater würde das seinem Kind androhen?  

Die Erklärung im Duden leuchtet mir ein: 


> jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen  (1. _salopp; _jemanden übervorteilen, betrügen. [....]  eigentlich = einem Schaf nicht bloß die Wolle abscheren, sondern es schlachten und ihm dann das Fell gänzlich [über Kopf und Ohren] abziehen)
> Duden
> Fell


_"einem Schaf nicht bloß die Wolle abscheren, sondern es schlachten"_ das sind Mafiapraktiken => betrügen, übervorteilen


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Jemanden das Fell über die Ohren ziehen_ ist dramatisch stärker und brutaler.


Nur, wenn es ernst gemeint ist. Das kann ich mir dann nur in einem Horrorfilm vorstellen, wenn es sich auf Vater-Kind-Beziehungen bezieht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ja eben. Welcher Vater würde das seinem Kind androhen?


Da fallen mir schon einige ein.


Hutschi said:


> Nur, wenn es ernst gemeint ist. Das kann ich mir dann nur in einem Horrorfilm vorstellen, wenn es sich auf Vater-Kind-Beziehungen bezieht.


Nein, auch als Redensart. _Jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen_ und _jemandem die Löffel lang ziehen_ sind in keinem Fall austauschbar. No way.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Interesting. This meaning is completely new to me. I only know this one: [ jemandem physischen Schaden zufügen (Drohung des Vaters: "Ich zieh dir gleich das Fell über die Ohren, Bürschchen!").         ]


Kannst Du den zahlreichen Belegen für _"jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen_ *=* jdn. betrügen" einen Beleg für Deine Version entgegenhalten?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Nein, auch als Redensart. _Jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen_ und _jemandem die Löffel lang ziehen_ sind in keinem Fall austauschbar. No way.


Streng genommen nicht, da hast Du recht. _Jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen_ ist scherzhaft (ernst gemeint kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen in einer Vater-Kind-Beziehung_, jemandem die Löffel lang ziehen_ ist meist ernst).

Sofern _die Löffel langziehen_ eher als scherzhafte Drohung gemeint ist, sieht es anders aus.

Das eine hätte ich meinem Vater nicht abgekauft, das andere schon. Insofern ist es tatsächlich unterschiedlich.

In jedem Fall hängt es vom Kontext ab.

Wurden früher Kinder im Norden skalpiert, weil sie frech waren? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es kann keine wörtliche Bedeutung haben in diesem Kontext.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Wurden früher Kinder im Norden skalpiert, weil sie frech waren?


Nein, die Androhung reichte meistens .

Alternativ wurde dem Nachwuchs auch angedroht, ihm "die Hammelbeine langzuziehen", was in etwa das gleiche bedeutet.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> "die Hammelbeine langzuziehen"


Das kenne ich, und es war immer eine scherzhafte Drohung.


----------



## Frieder

Nein, das war keineswegs scherzhaft gemeint.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Streng genommen nicht, da hast Du recht.


Auch weniger streng genommen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Kannst Du den zahlreichen Belegen für _"jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen_ *=* jdn. betrügen" einen Beleg für Deine Version entgegenhalten?


Ich habe die Bedeutung _jdn. betrügen_ nicht angezweifelt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich sie nicht kenne oder benutze. Die andere Bedeutung gibt es aber auch und ich bin hier auch nicht der einzige, der mit dieser Bedeutung vertraut ist. Sie müssen nicht unbedingt was miteinander zu tun haben, außer vielleicht, dass sie denselben figurativen Hintergrund haben, sich aber aus diesem unabhängig entwickelt haben.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Auch weniger streng genommen.



*Wir haben in diesem Bedeutungskreis der "erzieherischen" Drohung jetzt:*


das Fell über die Ohren ziehen - _das kannte ich nicht in dieser Bedeutung, akzeptiere es aber _
die Hammelbeine langziehen
die Ohren/die Löffel langziehen
ein paar hinter die Löffel
es setzt gleich ein paar Schellen

Es gibt sicher mehr. (Das Fell polieren/den Hintern vollkriegen/es setzt gleich was mit dem Bettklopfer  etc.)

Ich sehe dabei nur einen sehr geringen Unterschied. Der Unterschied besteht meist in den Metaphern und der Ernsthaftigkeit der Strafe.

*Pragmatisch ist die Bedeutung:*

Benimm dich. (Gegebenenfalls mit der ernstgemeinten Drohung: Sonst setzt es was.)
(Davon gibt es viele Varianten.)


----------



## elroy

Altair76 said:


> since there's considerable overlap between the two


 I don’t see any overlap between the two.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I don’t see any overlap between the two.


Maybe I misunderstand it. But I see clearly such overlaps.
I understood: There are two groups considering different meanings of the phrase. They are overlapping because many accept or knew both meanings.

This automatically lets also overlap the phrases.

_Jemanden das Fell über die Ohren ziehen_

Is a metaphor. It is an overlapping phrase for two different meaning groups.

One group only knows the "Betrug", the other the "Drohung" as meaning, but a certain overlapping group knows both.

Independent on this all are using the same origins. So at least the origin is overlapping.


----------



## Boyar

berndf said:


> Die andere Bedeutung gibt es aber auch und ich bin hier auch nicht der einzige, der mit dieser Bedeutung vertraut ist.


Es ist bemerkenswert, dass bei der Deutschen Welle (DW) nur diese Bedeutung (_Drohung_) verwendet wird, um diese Redewendung den Hörern und Hörerinnen kennenlernen zu lassen:





> Sprecher:
> Auch wenn jemand sagt: Ich zieh dir gleich das Fell über die Ohren, ist das hoffentlich nur eine Drohung:
> 
> O-Ton:
> "Ja, dann ist er wahrscheinlich sauer und möchte dann diejenige vielleicht *verprügeln*. Oder zumindest ist er sauer und versucht, das halt durch diesen Spruch auszudrücken."
> 
> Quelle : Ohren | DW | 01.01.1970


Bei der DW ist diese Bedeutung als *Alltagsdeutsch* markiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Es war eine Wendung im Kontext "Drohung".  Da passt die andere Bedeutung nicht. An anderer Stelle hätte es gepasst, aber eine vollständige Liste war sicher nicht vorgesehen.  Trotzdem überrascht es mich etwas.


----------



## Hutschi

Kleine Frage zur Drohung, an die, die diese Bedeutung verwenden:

Würde man auch sagen: "Ich habe meinem Sohn das Fell über die Ohren gezogen." um zu sagen, dass man ihn bestraft hat? Was bedeutet es dann?


----------



## berndf

Wenn du audrücken willst, dass Du ihn besonders scharf bestraft hast, eventuell. Aber, wie Frieder sagte, bleibt es meist bei der Drohung.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Würde man auch sagen: "Ich habe meinem Sohn das Fell über die Ohren gezogen." um zu sagen, dass man ihn bestraft hat? Was bedeutet es dann?



"Mein Sohn ist heute beim Klauen erwischt worden. Dem hab' ich erstmal das Fell über die Ohren gezogen!"



Hutschi said:


> Was bedeutet es dann?



Das kann von einem amtlichen Anschiss über Stubenarrest und Taschengeldentzug bis zu körperlicher Züchtigung alles bedeuten.


----------

